# Nelson Rain Train parts



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Have any of you refurbished or rebuilt a Nelson Rain Train sprinkler?

If you needed parts where did you acquire them? All I find basically is the complete motor unit. Available from Nelson for $16+ and from others. 

I'd rather not buy the complete motor as I only need a couple of parts. Shouldn't really say that I need them at all as I'm rebuilding for units my son in law has. One no doubt froze and the other received damage from ??? 

Temporarily I merged two to make one usable one.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I understand the Rain Train is noted for transmission issues. I would see if it is cost justifiable to repair the unit versus buying a Nation Walking Sprinkler.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Many do have plastic gear issues. These have good gears it is a housing and other parts I would like to get a hold of.

Northern Tools currently has the sprinkler available for $49, but the shipping on the unit is $16 because it has so much cast iron.

Nelson sells a replacement part they call a motor which includes the transmission but it sells for $16 plus some shipping.

Expect if I can't obtain proper individual repair parts I'll try to do some gluing and other repairing.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm currently out of town at my kids house and on a whim called the Ace Hdwr. in a nearby town to ask about parts. They do in fact stock some parts other than the motor/transmission assembly. I'll drive over to see what they have and post back to let others know.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> They do in fact stock some parts other than the motor/transmission assembly.


Well not really. They stock the motor/transmission assembly, rear wheels, front wheel assembly, and the sprinkler arms and T fitting that they go into. Not really any individual parts.

Now one could buy the motor/transmission ($16+) and the arms ($9+)for at total of $27 and build the rest of a sprinkler. 

I'm home now and will check the local store to see if they carry any other parts for them.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

ive got one that needs the sprinkler arms.. i picked it up at the dump. i may have to order some arms


----------

